# Problem mit Schriftschärfe



## Steryc (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle,

ich hab ein (mittlerweile) großes Problem mit Photoshop und zwar mit der Schriftschärfe.

Am einfachsten sieht man es an folgendem Beispiel: Hier klicken
Der obere Text ist von einer Fremden psd-Datei und sieht scharf aus.
Sobald ich die Textebenen dieser Datei jetzt aber bearbeiten will, müssen diese laut
PS neu berechnet werden. Das Ergebnis stellt die untere Schrift dar 

Nun verstehe ich nicht, warum mir mein PS die Schrift derartig verhaut 

Da bei dieser 'Neuberechnung' eigentlich keine Einstellungen verändert werden (Also das vermute ich mal), schließe ich Schriftart, Schriftgröße, Schärfeeinstellung und Auflösung als mögliche Ursachen aus.
(Habe trotzdem alles ausprobiert, aber ohne Erfolg)

Habe es dann noch auf 2 unterschiedlichen Win XPs mit unterschiedlichen PS Versionen (7.0 und CS3 ext.) ausprobiert.
Bei CS3 ext. ist die Schrift zwar schon etwas besser, aber bei weitem noch nicht so gut, wie die obere Schrift meines Beispiels.

Mittlerweile weiß ich echt nicht mehr was ich machen soll.
Hoffe mir kann irgendwer helfen 

Gruß
Steryc


----------



## ink (30. Juli 2008)

Moin

Für mich sieht der untere Text einfach nur nach Bold aus.
(also keine überflüssigen Pixel zu sehen)
Arbeitest du bei dem unterem Text mit Effekten, so dass der Text gerastert werden muss?
Oder ist es ne andere Schriftart?

mfg


----------



## Steryc (30. Juli 2008)

Beide Texte, sowohl der obere als auch der untere sind Bold.
Wie gesagt, eig müssten diese Einstellungen ja komplett gleich sein...

Es ist die gleiche Schriftart, es werden keine Effekte benutzt, die Textebene ist nicht gerastert (Bei beiden genau gleich).


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (30. Juli 2008)

Wenn der "gute" Text noch als Textebene vorliegt, anwählen und in der Character-Palette (Sorry, benutze die englische Version ;>; jedenfalls da, wo man Schriftart etc. einstellt) gucken, was ganz unten angewählt ist. Ganz unten rechts, da wo die beiden A sind. Die Auswahlmöglichkeiten sind: None, Sharp, Crisp, Strong und Smooth.

/edit:
1. In der Ebenenpalette die Textebene anwählen.
2. In der Zeichenpalette unter Glättung (zwei A diagonal angeordnet) eine Option auswählen.


*Ohne*:           Wendet kein Glätten an
*Scharf*:          Text wird so scharf wie möglich dargestellt
*Schärfer*:       Text wird etwas schärfer dargestellt
*Stark*:           Text wird fetter dargestellt
*Abrunden*:     Text wird glatter dargestellt


----------



## Steryc (30. Juli 2008)

Das Problem ist ja, dass sobald ich die Textebene bearbeiten will eine Meldung kommt, dass diese vorher noch 'Aktualisiert' werden muss.

Klicke ich auf 'Nein' kann ich sie gar nicht bearbeiten.
Klicke ich auf 'Aktualisieren' wird sie so matschig dargestellt, wie die untere Schrift.

Die Meldung müsstet ihr bei fremden psd-Dateien eig. auch kriegen.
Versucht mal von dieser kleinen Datei die Schrift zu bearbeiten (Beim öffnen die Aktualisierung erst einmal verneinen): Hier klicken

Edit: Die Schärfeoptionen sind mit bestens bekannt, aber die helfen mir hier wirklich nicht weiter 
Auf jedenfall nicht viel...

Edit2: Hier noch mal der Ablauf, GANZ genau Schritt für Schritt geschildert: Hier klicken

Bin wirklich für jede Idee dankbar


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

mir ist an der Datei aufgefallen das sie hinter RGB/8 ein Sternchen hat.

vielleicht hilft das http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/269685-probleme-mit-rgb.html


weiter




Alex


----------



## Steryc (30. Juli 2008)

Am Farbmanagement liegts leider auch nicht  hab ich auch schon ausprobiert.
Außerdem betrifft dies ja lediglich die Farben und nix anderes...

Aber das mit dem "# / *" ist trotzdem gut zu wissen^^
Ist mir vorher noch nie aufgefallen :suspekt:



> mir ist an der Datei aufgefallen das sie hinter RGB/8 ein Sternchen hat.


Kam bei dir denn eine ähnliche Meldung wie bei mir? Also mit dem Aktualisieren?
Oder wie sieht die Schrift bei dir /euch aus?

Wäre ohnehin mal interessant zu wissen, ob nicht noch mehr User das gleiche 'Problem' haben ohne etwas davon zu wissen (Fällt ja nur bei kleinen Schriften und beim direkten Vergleich auf).

Trotzdem danke


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mit der Datei genau die gleichen Probleme wie du.

Kannst du nicht die Schrift einfach neu schreiben oder ist das zuviel Arbeit?


Alex


----------



## Steryc (30. Juli 2008)

> Ich habe mit der Datei genau die gleichen Probleme wie du.


Was meinst du jetzt? Das mit dem aktualisieren?
Aber wenn das bei dir kommt, müsste die Schrift doch anschließend schärfer werden... oder bleibt sie genauso unscharf



> Kannst du nicht die Schrift einfach neu schreiben oder ist das zuviel Arbeit?


Es geht ja gar nicht um diese fremde psd-Datei... das war lediglich ein Beispiel (Weil man dort den Unterschied am besten sehen kann).
Wenn ich ein neues Dokument mit neuer Schrift erstelle ist sie genauso unscharf.

Vielleicht können wir die Ursache finden bzw. eingrenzen, wenn wir ein paar Vergleiche anstellen:
Erstellt mal bitte eine kleine Grafik 300 x 100 Pixel, Auflösung 72, Hintergrund weiß.
Und schreibt mit Arial, Bold, 12 Pt, scharf, schwarz, Rest Standart einen Text drauf.
So z.B.: Hier

Hoffentlich lassen sich so ein paar Rückschlüsse ziehen...


----------



## darkframe (31. Juli 2008)

Hi,

@Steryc:
Ich bin mit Deiner Test2.psd in PS CS3 so vorgegangen:

1) Datei geöffnet und die Frage nach der Aktualisierung mit Nein beantwortet

2) In der Ebenenpalette werden nun zwei Ebenen angezeigt. In der Ebene mit dem Text ist ein Ausrufungszeichen zu sehen (siehe erstes Bild unten).

3) Doppelklick auf das Ausrufungszeichen und in der dann auftauchenden Abfrage auf Okay klicken.

4) Nun in der Werkzeugleiste oben bei der Glättungsmethode "Ohne" auswählen und fertig. Das Ergebnis siehst Du im zweiten Bild.

Ich denke mal, das ist, was Du wolltest, oder?


----------



## Steryc (31. Juli 2008)

Klar, wenn ich Glättungsmethode "Ohne" auswähle ist es scharf, aber eine kleine Kantenglättung will ich ja schon haben (Halt so wie die erste Schrift auf dem ersten Bild: Hier)

Interessant wäre jetzt aber zu wissen, wie die Schrift nach deinem Schritt 3 aussah (Also bevor du die Glättungsmethode auf "Ohne" gestellt hast).
Wurde sie schärfer? Blieb sie genauso unscharf?... Oder wurde sie noch unschärfer?


----------



## darkframe (31. Juli 2008)

Hi,



Steryc hat gesagt.:


> Interessant wäre jetzt aber zu wissen, wie die Schrift nach deinem Schritt 3 aussah (Also bevor du die Glättungsmethode auf "Ohne" gestellt hast).
> Wurde sie schärfer? Blieb sie genauso unscharf?... Oder wurde sie noch unschärfer?



vor dem Ändern der Glättungsmethode, also direkt nach Schritt 3, war es schon ein wenig schärfer. Das ist ja auch klar, weil die Schärfungsmethode auf Scharf voreingestellt war.

Ich habe insgesamt nochmal drei Bilder angehängt. Das beiden eingebundenen zeigen links das Erscheinungsbild nach dem Öffnen (Zoom 400%), also nach Schritt 1 und rechts, wie es nach Schritt 3 aussieht.

Das dritte Bild (warum wird das eigentlich oberhalb der anderen angezeigt?) zeigt schließlich den gesamten Text in Originalgröße und mit in etwa der Farbgebung aus Deinem Original. Hier habe ich als Glättungsmethode "Abrunden" gewählt. Damit hast Du dann eine Kantenglättung, die nicht so stark wie bei der Option "Scharf" ausfällt und, so meine ich, Deinem Original recht nahe kommt.


----------



## Steryc (31. Juli 2008)

> vor dem Ändern der Glättungsmethode, also direkt nach Schritt 3, war es schon ein wenig schärfer. Das ist ja auch klar, weil die Schärfungsmethode auf Scharf voreingestellt war.


Naja, die Glättungsmethode Scharf war eingestellt, weil ich die Datei damit abgespeichert habe. Bei der Aktualisierung werden die Texteinstellungen *nicht* verändert.

Also meine Schärfungsmethode "scharf" entspricht dem Ergebnis deines linken Bildes.
Deine Einstellung "scharf" sieht dagegen um Längen schärfer aus und genau das verstehe ich nicht.

Wie können die Schriften trotz gleicher Einstellungen so unterschiedlich sein


----------



## darkframe (1. August 2008)

Hi,


Steryc hat gesagt.:


> Wie können die Schriften trotz gleicher Einstellungen so unterschiedlich sein



da bin ich, ehrlich gesagt, auch überfragt, sorry.


----------

